

His and her colors - anathebealo
http://www.datapointed.net/2010/09/men-women-color-names/

======
madcaptenor
Go to the original visualization at
[http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/color/men-women-
co...](http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/color/men-women-color-
names-d3/) and sort by popularity. This enables you to see colors that are
gender-outliers for how popular they are - the most popular colors tend to be
near gender parity (or in this case a bit skewed male) whereas the less
popular colors are all over the place.

One of the colors you'll see along the bottom edge of that cloud of points -
meaning it's rather male among colors of its popularity - is "light red".

Men don't even want to _say_ pink.

~~~
fallinghawks
A male friend of mine used to use "light black" for dark grey.

